

HN sale: hacki.ng make me an offer - aitoehigie

I need to hock hacki.ng. Make me an offer, a reasonable one. My aging dev machine needs a worthy successor. Thanks
======
envex
~ $1500 seems a bit steep for a domain name, no?

~~~
Kaizo
Not really, I'd say that particular domain would be somewhat lucrative to own
and therefor be quite expensive.

